# my gost cdrom

## uoslagelo

my cdrom is disappeared from my gnome 2.30 and i don't know why.

These are my user groups:

```

disk wheel uucp audio cdrom video games usb users manu haldaemon plugdev vboxusers wireshark

```

Kernel (2.6.33) is well configured:

```

02:00.0 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB368 IDE controller

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 827e

   Kernel driver in use: pata_jmicron

ls /dev/sr0 -l

brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 31 mag  2010 /dev/sr0

```

Other informations:

```

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.33-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.33-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Pentium-R-_Dual-Core_CPU_E5200_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 30 May 2010 21:30:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests buildpkg distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ http://mirror.uni-c.dk/pub/gentoo/"

LANG="it_IT"

LC_ALL="it_IT"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/lordvan /usr/local/portage/layman/voyageur /usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage/layman/wolf31o2 /usr/local/portage/layman/desktop-effects /usr/local/portage/layman/gnome /usr/local/portage/layman/manu /usr/local/portage/layman/initng-portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 applet berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt custom-optimization cxx dbus device-mapper disk-partition dri dts dvb dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam fat firefox flac fortran fts3 gajim gdbm gdu gedit gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal hddtemp iconv ioctl java jpeg laptop lcms libnotify lm_sensors mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly ntfs ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl pm-utils png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support readline reflection sdl secure-delete sensord session smp sound spell spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd theora threads tiff tordns totem truetype udev unicode usb v4l2 vorbis webkit x264 xcb xcomposite xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="auth_digest authn_file authz_groupfile dav dav_fs" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i810" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Can you help my?

----------

## DONAHUE

do you have a cdrom line in /etc/fstab?

----------

## uoslagelo

No, i have removed the line

----------

## VoidMage

Your useflags on gvfs and gnome-disk-utility ?

----------

## uoslagelo

```
emerge -pv gvfs gnome-disk-utility

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-2.30.1  USE="nautilus -avahi -doc -remote-access" 1,958 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.6.1  USE="bluetooth cdda gdu gnome hal http udev -archive -avahi -bash-completion -doc -fuse -gnome-keyring -gphoto2 -samba" 1,333 kB [1]

```

----------

## VoidMage

Can you mount it from palimpset ?

Can you mount it from command line via udisks ?

----------

## uoslagelo

yes, i can mount it from palimpset and from command line udisk

----------

## uoslagelo

with palimpset there are not problem, but automount and brasero don't work

----------

## AchilleTalon

Same thing here. Anyone has found a solution to this problem?

----------

## comprookie2000

This may help some;

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=319829#c9

----------

